# Snapper Plot Thickens



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.newsherald.com/news/government/u-s-house-bill-targets-fishing-boundaries-1.113438

By Valerie Garman / The News Herald 
Published: Monday, March 18, 2013 at 19:32 PM.
PANAMA CITY BEACH — With red snapper season becoming shorter each year, many local charter boat captains say they are struggling to keep their heads above water.

However, new legislation that would shift control of a portion of federal waters back to the state is offering area anglers a glimmer of hope for reduced regulations on seasons and bag limits.

U.S. Rep. Steve Southerland, R-Panama City, introduced the Gulf Fisheries Fairness Act last week. The bill would extend the state water boundaries of Florida, Alabama, Louisiana, Texas and Mississippi, allowing the states to manage reef fish species like snapper, grouper, amberjack and triggerfish. 

With federal management agencies planning for the shortest red snapper season ever this year, Southerland said the legislation would “cast a life preserver to fishermen and coastal economies struggling to stay afloat amid crippling federal regulations.”

In Florida, the legislation would reset state water boundaries for reef fish management from nine miles to a depth of 20 fathoms (120 feet), which could reach 60 miles offshore in some areas.

Chip Blackburn, who captains the charter boat “Miss Mary” in Mexico Beach, said if the act were to pass it probably would save his business and others in the area.

“What the legislation will do is give the states the authority to manage the reef fish complex out to 20 fathoms, which is a lot further than nine miles,” Blackburn said. “The state would set the seasons, count the fish, basically do with (the reef fish) what they already do with the inshore species.”



Fears

While the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council approved a 27-day season for red snapper, Blackburn fears it could be shut down completely in federal waters if the Gulf Fisheries Fairness Act does not pass.

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) has proposed a 44-day season for state waters.

“If the legislation does not pass and the federal government takes the steps they’ve said they’ll take, you’re looking at a major economic impact,” Blackburn said. “It would devastate little communities like ours. … We don’t have anything else.”

Pam Anderson, operations manager at Capt. Anderson’s Marina in Panama City Beach, said the Gulf Fisheries Fairness Act also would eliminate a rule that keeps federal permit holders from fishing in state waters when federal waters are closed for certain species.

“If federal waters are closed and state waters are open, we could still take passengers out in the state waters,” Anderson said. “That would be a huge boost for people in our industry who have those federal fishing permits.”

Capt. Anderson’s Marina is home to 25 private charter boats, 20 of which hold federal fishing licenses.

Anderson said the industry also would see a major benefit from having the state control stock assessments of reef fish species.

“With that control we would see a positive step because the state will have more authority over the data collection process and the stock assessment process,” Anderson said. “That is huge for us because we need some major changes.”

Anderson said marinas and charter businesses took a big hit in 2007 when the Magnuson-Stevens Act was amended with tightened seasons and bag limits.

“It’s just gotten worse and worse each year,” Anderson said. The Gulf Fisheries Fairness Act “will definitely be an economic boost for the coastal communities in the Gulf states.”


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

CharlieT said:


> http://www.newsherald.com/news/government/u-s-house-bill-targets-fishing-boundaries-1.113438
> 
> By Valerie Garman / The News Herald
> Published: Monday, March 18, 2013 at 19:32 PM.
> ...


Would this 120 ft rule apply to private vessels as well as charters?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes it would.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Win-Win for recreational anglers!*

If the 20 fathom rule takes effect it will allow individual states to control more of the waters as far as reef fish goes. As far as the charter boats not being able to keep what the recreational angler can from his private vessel this to me is back payment for them trying to STEAL part of the TAC (Total allowable catch) that they have tried through many different ways in the past 3 years. Yes get pissed at me if you like but they have made their bed- now let them lie in it!!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

capt mike said:


> If the 20 fathom rule takes effect it will allow individual states to control more of the waters as far as reef fish goes. As far as the charter boats not being able to keep what the recreational angler can from his private vessel this to me is back payment for them trying to STEAL part of the TAC (Total allowable catch) that they have tried through many different ways in the past 3 years. Yes get pissed at me if you like but they have made their bed- now let them lie in it!!!!:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:



All charters weren't involved.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I understand as a business they struggle but if they are fishing out close spots before heading out deep, then that shafts us little guys that are weekenders trying to have some fun and get some fish. I have heard they will do 2 to 3 trips a day on shallow grounds till they have cleaned the spots and then go to deeper ares. that is sad to hear as owners like us who own smaller boats and are limited to time out and distance. doesn't make friends as well. just my 2 cents.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I tend to agree with you Snookman. I have been on many charters before I had a boat and I know this is not true of all charters but I have seen them take undersized Snapper and cook them up on the boat. Undersized Mingos and use them as bait. Seen them throw fishing line in the water and once a deck mate changed out the line by putting the line in the water and letting it spool out while running putting a couple hundred yards of mono into the ocean.

My opinion is that the reason for these regs is the charter and commercial fishing. Recreational guys can't get 40 people on a boat hooking fish 4-7 days a week in season.

I know it's terrible to be putting these guys out of business. I have a small business and it was threatened once. Gladly it did not get taken over by the government but I started another business just in case.

I hate to say it but they will eventually do it. They did it with some bait companies when they banned the gill nets. I interviewed one of the original Dewey Destin folks and they talked about how their business was ruined and they put a lot of people out of work. It sucks but in the end they managed to open a couple successful restaurants and survive.

There is a lot of honest hard working guys with charter boats and I hate it for them but I don't think they will stop with these regs until many charters are out of business. 

My advice? Start a Dolphin cruise. Less gas and more people on the boat.


----------

